# my pigeon loves to be pregnant...?



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

I found an injured pigeon at the end of winter. after a few vet visits and lots of care she got better in no time but by then she had already taken to me. and that seems to be the problem. she thinks I am her mate. this is the third time she has laid eggs and nothing I do seems to curb her from doing it. I have cut back the amount of light, tried cutting back on her food and Ive even limited my visits with her because she seems to know when I am near the room and starts calling for me. is there anything else I can do?

thanks
Beardo


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right . She does see you as her mate. Its not a problem for her. 
There is nothing you can do so please spend time with her. Don't limit her food. Let her lay on her eggs until she kicks them out of the nest. Supply her with extra calcium.
She's just doing what is natural for her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You should also not pet her on her back if you are doing so, this will also stimulate egg production. I have a hen who feels the same way and she hasn't layed when I don't pet her on her back, I just scratch her around the neck and tummy.

Allowing her to sit on her eggs for as long as possible, will give her egg factory a rest and resupply her calcium reserves. It is serious business to her, so make sure she has all the comforts of any hen who has a viable egg, give her a bowl some nesting material and more, anything to keep her interest in her eggs.


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

Im happy to know I dont have to limit my time with her. she really is amazing. to be honest I didnt cut her food back all that much because I just couldnt bring myself to do that to her. as for nesting material I give her any feathers that fall from my cockatiels and she takes them from my hand and arranges them. I was not aware that petting on her back could trigger anything but it does make sense so I will stick to rubbing her neck and belly. I appreciate the replies and now Im gonna go let her out to potty. she has me trained so well lol

thanks
Beardo


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably since she has started this process, its here to stay.


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

but is it ok for her to go through this cycle constantly. she lays 2 eggs I wait about a month and remove them and then within a month she is laying again. I would like her to take a longer break if possible.

thanks
Beardo


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes. That's what they do.


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

wonderful. well at least I know what its store for many more years LOL

thanks
Beardo


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I love your picture, what a beautiful wings! Many of us have become a pigeon's "mate" at one time or another.  You can leave her eggs with her for as long as she'll sit on them, or even get a couple of "dummy" eggs from a craft store (anything resembling a pigeon egg in shape and size is good), and she will be happy to sit on those, too, in which case she won't be laying her own eggs for awhile. I should warn you (so you can avoid future "heartbreak" ) that if she does meet a male pigeon, even though pigeons mate for life (usually), she might leave you and take up with him. My Mrs. Bird thinks that I am her mate, as well as her pigeon mate Julian. When I come in to visit, she leaves Julian's side and flies to me to coo and be petted, but when I'm not there, she is always with him.  Good luck with you pij, she sounds quite happy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

beardo said:


> wonderful. well at least I know what its store for many more years LOL
> 
> thanks
> Beardo


Many more years is right.


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks for the advice maryjane. if she will be content with some fake eggs I would rather do that. the funny thing is she is 2 different birds between cycles. when without eggs she likes to fly and land on top of my other birds cages and usually has a pattern. as well as landing on me. my partner on the other hand she bites and slaps him. then once she has the eggs she comes out to poop and then she tries to land in strange places in the room where she normally woudlnt go. not sure why she does that but then its back to her home to sit. its been a learning experience.

thanks
Beardo


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

beardo said:


> thanks for the advice maryjane. if she will be content with some fake eggs I would rather do that. the funny thing is she is 2 different birds between cycles. when without eggs she likes to fly and land on top of my other birds cages and usually has a pattern. as well as landing on me. my partner on the other hand she bites and slaps him. then once she has the eggs she comes out to poop and then she tries to land in strange places in the room where she normally woudlnt go. not sure why she does that but then its back to her home to sit. its been a learning experience.
> 
> thanks
> Beardo


My guy thought I was his mate and that the computer mouse was an egg I'd laid him. Every few months he'd build a nest around the mouse and sit on it. It was serious business to him too. I finally bought a decoy mouse so I could use my computer. After a few times, around the 19th day I could see him start to get the look in his eye - "Yup, she's laid me another dud." Finally this past year he gave up building the nests. I felt kind of bad for him although he would still build nests around my slippers when I had to leave the house for any reason. Sadly, he died last month and there are no words to describe how big a hole his absence has put in my life.


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

I am sorry about your baby tipper. believe me I know the feeling. I have many holes but the only thing I can do is keep helping these little guys out as much as they have helped me through my life. I gotta say that would be a site to see making a nest around your mouse or slipper 

Beardo


----------

